# Back to planning trip to Seattle and Hope, Id



## Ann-Marie (Sep 1, 2016)

I started a new thread so We don't get confused. This is what we are planning that will work with our schedule. 
June 22, 2017. Fly into Seattle 
June 22-27 Stay at Seattle without a car. However we have to figure out Mt. Rainer day trip and picking up a car
June 28. Leave and stay somewhere around Everett
June 29. Leave Everett and drive along Rt 20. stay around Nawhalem and do the Cascades 
June 30, leave Newhalem and drive to somewhere around Republic 
July 1. Leave Republic area and drive to Pend Oreille 
July 1- July 7 Pend Oreille, hope, Idaho 
July 7, leave out of Spokane for NY

I am open to suggestions that are along this plan. Thanks n


----------



## Nancy (Sep 2, 2016)

We stayed at Pend Orielle a couple of years ago.  Thought I'd written a review, but don't see it.  If you have any questions about resort, I'll try to answer them.

Nancy


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Nancy.  I will look.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 3, 2016)

I didn;t write a review but it is beautiful!!!  and we loved it - would like to return

here is some info - I need to post some photos on the review page --- 
was had the 1 br which was lakefront  The 2 br was on the second tier of buildings

beautiful indoor pool

here is some info

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...nClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=397;src=postname


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 3, 2016)

Ann-Marie, I'm not sure where and how you are planning to stay overnight, or how you will spend your time during the day, but I think your plan needs some adjustment. Your timeline is going to waste a lot of your time, I think.  Pull up a map of northwest Washington, and see if this doesn't make more sense to you:

Note that Exit numbers on Interstate Highways are roughly the same as mile markers.  So it's a good measure of distance by comparing the Exit numbers for where you plan to get on or off the freeway. You may find this website helpful: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/traffic/interstateguide/

Downtown Seattle is around Exit 165.  The Everett area is only about 25-30 miles  north of Seattle.  It sits at approximately Exit 190 on northbound Interstate 5.  Even with very heavy traffic, you'll be there within an hour or less. Morning traffic is heavier southbound, so I'd say heading against traffic you'd be there in a half hour.

The exit off I-5 for Highway 20 is Exit 230, so is just 40 miles north of Everett.  Once you're on Highway 20, Newhalem is roughly 60 miles up the road. So the distance from Everett to Newhalem is just about 100 miles.  

To my knowledge, there are no motels in the Newhalem area, unless you want to bring a tent and stay at a campground.  There is a convenience store, a Visitor's Center, a public restroom, and a few things in the area to look at, but that's about it. There is no town.

My suggestion is to leave Seattle, and skip Everett (unless you have a reason to stop there.) Take Exit 189 west onto Highway 526, and catch the ferry from Mukilteo to Clinton, at the southern end of Whidbey Island.  Explore your way up Whidbey, and be sure to see Deception Pass state park, and the incredible Deception Pass bridge.

You'll already be on Highway 20 at that point, so continue to follow it north. When you have a choice, take the left turn for Anacortes, Washington.  Stay overnight there.  Anacortes is a great place to see. It's on the water, has some great  parks, interesting shops, many restaurants, and lots of places to stay.

Next morning, leave Anacortes and take Highway 20 eastbound toward Newhalem. It's only 75 miles or so.  (Buy sandwiches and drinks for lunch at the convenience store there, but save it for a picnic you'll have shortly thereafter.)  Don't stay in Newhalem, however.  Continue on Highway 20 over the North Cascades, and stop for that picnic lunch at the Washington Pass Overlook.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...-North_Cascades_National_Park_Washington.html

Continue on to stay in Winthrop or Twisp, Washington. From Anacortes to Winthrop is about 150 miles, and will take more than 3 hours, but it is some of the most dramatic scenery in Washington state.  There are many scenic overlooks and places to stop, so take your time and enjoy the drive.  It's very worthwhile.  Stay overnight in the Winthrop/Twisp area, and then make your way on to Republic the next day.  

I think by making these changes you'll see much more enjoyable scenery, you'll make better use of your time, and you'll have a better time.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I started a new thread so We don't get confused. This is what we are planning that will work with our schedule.
> June 22, 2017. Fly into Seattle
> June 22-27 Stay at Seattle without a car. However we have to figure out Mt. Rainer day trip and picking up a car
> June 28. Leave and stay somewhere around Everett
> ...



I agree with Dave's comments.  
What is in Everett that is worth the extra night's stay?  If you have friends or relatives to visit, it makes sense.  If you want to see something in town, then it makes more sense as a day trip from Seattle or a stop on the way north with a stay up around Mt Vernon or in combination with a drive up Whidbey Island.
Lodging around Newhalem:  Newhalem is a company town for the workers at the dam and there are no motels.  There is a Visitor Center for the North Cascades National Park but the main draw is the drive through the mountains.  There are small and old motels/cabins in Rockport or Marblemount or the cabins on Ross Lake; do a google search to see what you think.  You will have more choices further west out of Sedro Wooley/Burlington/Mt Vernon (which are all essentially the same place at the west end of Hwy 20 near I-5).  Once you leave Burlington et al, the only towns are very small and lodging is few and far between.  Given the proximity of the 4th of July, I would make sure to have reservations.  

You might think about doing whatever it is in Everett on your way out of town and then take the ferry at Mukilteo to Clinton and spend the night on the island.   There are a wide range of option with some nice Inns at Langley midway up or standard motels at Oak Harbor where the Naval Air Station is.  Stay at one of those and then spend the next morning at Deception Pass and maybe Anacortes before heading east along Hwy 20.   For the 29th, find a motel either in Sedro Wooley/Burlington where you will have more modern choices, or one of the older cabins in Rockport etc.    That gives you all day on the 30th to drive and make stops along the North Cascades Highway.  

Staying in Winthrop or Twisp on the east side of the Cascades makes more sense then Republic.  The drive from there to Hope is very doable and following Hwy 20 is a very scenic route so definitely worth doing.  

On the North Cascades Highway (Hwy 20); Dave's suggestion of a stop at Washington Pass is a must.  If you are up for a walk, there is a trail (wheelchair accessible) at Rainy Pass a short distance before Washington Pass.  Note, that the high country usually doesn't melt out until mid to late July so there could be snow at either of these 2 places in late June.  If the trail is melted, and you are up for a hike, there is a short 4 mile roundtrip hike up to Blue Lake at Washington Pass which is spectacular.  

Sue


----------



## chellej (Sep 3, 2016)

I am an inspector for the state of washington so spend a lot of time on the road and in motels.

If you stay in Anacortes, think about the Swinnomish Casino.  The rooms are very nice.  http://www.swinomishcasinoandlodge.com/  I would not eat at the buffet, 13 hands is good but I would probably opt for Anthonys in town.  They have a sunset menu that is about $21/pp and is appetizer, salad , entree and dessert.  Mainly seafood with a few other options.

You might find some small hotels in twisp or winthrop but no chains. I actually will be there is 3 weeks - I'll keep an eye out for options.   I usually stay at the Best Western Plus in Omak.  

Republic has a total of 2 motels... the town has some charm and there is some history on gold mining there. The motels are very basic.  Very limited food options but they do have a good pizza shop.  The drive over to  Kettle falls  and on to Collville is stunning.    You can go from Collville to Newport, through Preist River to Sandpoint and on to Hope.

I live in Deer Park and we a cabin in Clark Fork (8 miles from Pend Orielle).  I spend almost every week end over there so let me know when your trip is closer and I can give you some more detailed info on getting around.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will sit down with the travel books and maps and work on this. When I originally planned, I just randomly picked some areas to get the conversation started. There was really no rhyme or reason to any of it!  Thanks again.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 4, 2016)

*Seattle Airport Map*



			
				
Ann-Marie;1923030 said:
			
		

> June 22, 2017.
> Fly into Seattle




Seattle Airport (IATA: SEA, ICAO: KSEA), 
also known as SeaTac Airport, officially known 
as Seattle-Tacoma International Airport, 
is the airport serving SeaTac, Washingthon and all the Seattle metropolitan area. The airport is the largest in the Pacific Northwest region of the United States. The airport is located 12 miles south of downtown Seattle. 

http://www.portseattle.org/Sea-Tac/Maps-and-Directions/Pages/Terminal-Overview.aspx


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 4, 2016)

*Spokane Airport Terminal Map*



			
				
Ann-Marie;1923030 said:
			
		

> July 7,
> leave out of Spokane for NY



Spokane International Airport (IATA: GEG, ICAO: KGEG, 
FAA LID: GEG) is a commercial airport located approximately 
5 miles (8 km) west of downtown Spokane, Washington

Passenger Amenities at the Airport

Free Baggage Carts
Rocking Chairs on all Concourses
Water Bottle Filling Stations on all Concourses
Free Car Wash for both Parking Garages and Outside Parking

http://www.portseattle.org/Sea-Tac/Maps-and-Directions/Pages/Terminal-Overview.aspx


----------



## Pat H (Sep 4, 2016)

Sounds like a great trip. I have no clue about the area but the suggestions seem terrific.


----------



## lorenmd (Sep 6, 2016)

the itinerary they laid out for you is fabulous.  especially seeing whidbey and staying in anacortes and on to the north cascades hiway.  give yourself lots of time on the hiway as it is some of the most spectacular scenery you will ever see.  winthrop is a cute little town but i have never been to republic and i've lived here 62 year.  you may have rain in june but it will still be spectacular


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2016)

I was wondering if when we leave Seattle and do our trip to Whidbey Island and then on to Anacortes if it will be too much in one day to see the town of Anacortes. Should we plan to spend a whole day there and stay the second night in Anacortes and then leave to continue the rest of the drive as Dave NW laid out?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I was wondering if when we leave Seattle and do our trip to Whidbey Island and then on to Anacortes if it will be too much in one day to see the town of Anacortes. Should we plan to spend a whole day there and stay the second night in Anacortes and then leave to continue the rest of the drive as Dave NW laid out?



You could easily spend a second night, if you wanted to, but it isn't necessary.  (See my caveat down below.) Distance isn't that far. (88 miles or so from Seattle to Anacortes, if traveling up Whidbey. Google says it's about 2.5 hours, which probably includes the short Mukilteo ferry ride.) 

What will slow you down is the time you spend along the way.  There are lots of little side trips you can make on Whidbey Island. (The town of Coupeville has an interesting waterfront area full of interesting shops and such. Traveling to the other side of the island you can see Fort Casey Historical State Park. http://parks.state.wa.us/505/Fort-Casey.  Both are just a mile or so off the highway.

Once you get to Anacortes, check in to whatever place you decide to stay, and set out to check out the area.  In July it's daylight here until about 10:00PM.  (Seriously! Sunset will be well after 9 at that time of year.) Sight-see till supper, have a great meal someplace, decide when to call it a night, and then get a good night's sleep.  Next morning, have a nice breakfast in town. (A personal favorite eatery is Calico Cupboard, right downtown in Anacortes.  Easy to find, and has excellent homemade food.  Really pleasant place. http://www.calicocupboardcafe.com/ ) Then hit the road and start your day heading for the North Cascades.

Here's the caveat:  You've heard of the San Juan Islands?  They're the west coast version of Martha's Vineyard.  A string of several hundred small islands, several of which are inhabited.  Amazing place to visit (I lived there for nine years) and well worth the trouble to see them.  http://www.visitsanjuans.com/

Well, as it happens, the ferry to the San Juans leaves from Anacortes. Just four miles from the main street in down town Anacortes, you can catch the ferry to the islands.  The 60-90 minute boat ride takes you through some of the other islands, and lands at one of four stops, on the islands with the most population.  It's a beautiful ride, and even if you didn't get off the boat, the ride itself would be fun.

But my suggestion is this:  Walk on the ferry (much less expensive that way) that goes to Friday Harbor.  The town is located right at the ferry landing.  Spend the day exploring Friday Harbor, have a nice lunch, see the sites on San Juan Island, and then walk on the ferry heading back to Anacortes. Get back to your car, and head back to the main part of Anacortes.  It is all very doable, and pretty affordable.  Round trip walk-on fares from Anacortes to Friday Harbor is only about $13 per person, or half that if someone is 65 or older.  http://www.wsdot.com/ferries/schedule/

Staying a second night in Anacortes opens a whole bunch of options for you.  This trip to the San Juans is only one idea.  You could also go whale watching to view our resident Orca whales that live in the area.  But that's a topic for another post. 

Above all, enjoy yourself.  The fun you have is only limited by your imagination.  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I was wondering if when we leave Seattle and do our trip to Whidbey Island and then on to Anacortes if it will be too much in one day to see the town of Anacortes. Should we plan to spend a whole day there and stay the second night in Anacortes and then leave to continue the rest of the drive as Dave NW laid out?



I think you would be fine with one night in Anacortes.  IMHO, the only reason to spend a second night in Anacortes would be to do a day trip in the San Juan Islands.  Leave the car in Anacortes in the morning, ride the ferry as a pessenger, and return to your car in the evening.  Spend a second night in Anacortes, then head out on the North Cascades Highway the next morning.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think you would be fine with one night in Anacortes.  IMHO, the only reason to spend a second night in Anacortes would be to do a day trip in the San Juan Islands.  Leave the car in Anacortes in the morning, ride the ferry as a pessenger, and return to your car in the evening.  Spend a second night in Anacortes, then head out on the North Cascades Highway the next morning.



HAHAHAHA!  Steve and I think alike! 

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 8, 2016)

Another good option from Dave.  

In Anacortes itself is a nice walk along the marina on the east side of town.  Have dinner at Anthony's (specializes in fish) and a walk along the water before or after.  

On Whidbey Island:  The main road goes up the middle of the island.  Take the side roads out along the water on either side.  Most of those swing out to the east or west and then back to the main road.  Look at Smugglers Cove road and a trip to South Whidbey State Park and over to Keystone (where the ferry to Port Townsend is) and Fort Casey.  Coupeville annexed Keystone so the ferry says Coupeville, but that little town is really on the east side of the island.  That is where you want to park and walk around the town.  Over on the west side, by the ferry dock (aka Keystone) is much less developed and more parklike.  Fort Casey is an old circa 1900 military installation that has been turned into a state park.  The old officer's housing is still there and rented out plus lots of beach access and the old gun embankments to fend off the Spanish.   Also see Ebey's Landing National Historic Reserve and Deception Pass State Park at the north end is a required stop.  For the latter, make sure you see both the main section and the lesser known Rosario Head and Bowman Bay areas on the other side of the bridge.  

Too many days, not enough time; how about another trip back?  There is a timeshare (Lagoon Shores) on San Juan Island that trades through RCI.  Summer is impossible to get but May or Sept is quite possible and much better times to see the islands.  Worldmark has a timeshare on Orcas Island.  I've been there in October and really enjoyed the fall colors and fewer crowds.   Throw in a timeshare on the Olympic Peninsula or Victoria/Vancouver BC and you have another nice trip focused on the water and you can use this trip for the mountains.  

Sue


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow, you are all awesome. My head is splitting. Had eye surgery and still have trouble seeing, but I am planning a baby shower for my daughter, an entire family get together on Grand Caymen, a family reunion in NY and adopting a service dog that has been released from the program, and will be continuing training to make him my own service dog!  And my Seattle trip!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> Wow, you are all awesome. My head is splitting. Had eye surgery and still have trouble seeing, but I am planning a baby shower for my daughter, an entire family get together on Grand Caymen, a family reunion in NY and adopting a service dog that has been released from the program, and will be continuing training to make him my own service dog!  And my Seattle trip!  Thanks everyone.




Aaah, but what are you doing in your SPARE time?  

Dave


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Aaah, but what are you doing in your SPARE time?
> 
> Dave



Just moved from NY to SC, Dr. Appointments and planning on remodeling kitchen and bath!!  And next week adopting a dog!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> Just moved from NY to SC, Dr. Appointments and planning on remodeling kitchen and bath!!  And next week adopting a dog!



You need a vacation. 

Dave


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> You need a vacation.
> 
> Dave



See. I knew I was doing all this planning for a reason!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> See. I knew I was doing all this planning for a reason!



Come visit. Sit a spell. It's awesome out here. 

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 9, 2016)

I thoroughly agree with the schedule DaveNW set out for Whidbey, Anacortes, and a day in the San Juan ferry.  My favorite place is a Washington  State ferry , and having lived most of my life in Seattle , I can say the San Juans are worth the extra day. Whidbey Island is also fabulous.  My dad lived there so we went often.


----------



## humor_monger (Sep 10, 2016)

*Additional thoughts*

No one mentioned Deception Pass State Park when you cross over from Whidbey Island on the north end. I think a stop to check out the bridge would be worth it. I like the side trip to Friday Harbor too. Any excuse to ride a ferry works for me. An alternate route to get to Anacortes would be to cross over to Bainbridge Island from Seattle (or the Edmonds/Kingston ferry), go across the floating bridge on the Hood Canal and up to Port Townsend (Hwy 20). This is a great little town to explore. You can then cross the Keystone ferry from there to Whidbey Island and up. Since you will be in a vehicle, make sure you make a reservation for the ferry crossings.

Hope is close enough to slide down to Post Falls on I-90. There are a couple of nice parks along the river and the Buck Knife factory has free tours, but you need to call and make a reservation to make sure. They only do them for a small group.

The Selkirk Loop is intriguing. http://selkirkloop.org/

Silverwood Theme Park is the only theme park in the NW. There is a water park across the freeway. http://www.silverwoodthemepark.com/

http://www.schweitzer.com/ If this doesn't come up in the summer stuff, click on the tab in the upper right corner.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2016)

humor_monger said:


> No one mentioned Deception Pass State Park when you cross over from Whidbey Island on the north end. I think a stop to check out the bridge would be worth it.



Actually, it is specifically mentioned in reply #5, 6, and 17.  

Dave


----------



## chellej (Sep 10, 2016)

I  agree with Dave & Steve to take a trip to the San Juans.  My DD is living on Orcas currently and loves it.  I actually prefer Orcas over San Juan Island (Friday harbor) but you would need a car.  Mt constitution is worth a drive....the views are spectacular.  Rosario resort is really nice if you want to spend a night on the island.  Eastsound, the main town on Orcas is on the other side of the island from the ferry.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2016)

chellej said:


> I  agree with Dave & Steve to take a trip to the San Juans.  My DD is living on Orcas currently and loves it.  I actually prefer Orcas over San Juan Island (Friday harbor) but you would need a car.  Mt constitution is worth a drive....the views are spectacular.  Rosario resort is really nice if you want to spend a night on the island.  Eastsound, the main town on Orcas is on the other side of the island from the ferry.




Orcas was where I lived for nine years right after I got out of the Navy.  I agree, it's a beautiful place with some great scenery.  But since OP only has a short time, I was trying to give her a bit of NW beauty without a lot of cost or hassle.  The walk-on trip to FH seemed more reasonable - lower price, no reservations required, no car needed, and so forth.  Orcas deserves more than a cursory viewing. 

Dave


----------



## geoand (Sep 11, 2016)

I like Orcas.  Walk on is fine.  You will be able to get a cab at the ferry landing that will take you anywhere on the island.  I think there is much more to see on Orcas and DO.  One thing is definite, the view of the islands is absolutely awesome from Mt. Constitution.  If you need help with locating cab service, let me know and I can provide a phone number for at least one cab service.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 26, 2016)

I am back to my planning!  So, we will be leaving downtown Seattle on probably Monday, June 26.  We have to go to the airport to rent a car after we check out.  Since we are not the earliest people in the morning, it will probably be around 11-12 noon that we get the car.  Then we will drive up to the ferry from Mukilteo to Clinton.  This is where I am stumped.  Will we have to wait a long time to get onto the ferry at this time in the afternoon?  That will determine how long we stay on Whidbey Island.  I'm thinking we will need 2 nights so we can spend time in Anacortes.  What do you think? Get to Whidbey Island 2-3 PM, make our way to Anacortes.  Spend the night, then spend the day in Anacortes, spend another night and leave the next day for Winthrop or Twisp.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am back to my planning!  So, we will be leaving downtown Seattle on probably Monday, June 26.  We have to go to the airport to rent a car after we check out.  Since we are not the earliest people in the morning, it will probably be around 11-12 noon that we get the car.  Then we will drive up to the ferry from Mukilteo to Clinton.  This is where I am stumped.  Will we have to wait a long time to get onto the ferry at this time in the afternoon?  That will determine how long we stay on Whidbey Island.  I'm thinking we will need 2 nights so we can spend time in Anacortes.  What do you think? Get to Whidbey Island 2-3 PM, make our way to Anacortes.  Spend the night, then spend the day in Anacortes, spend another night and leave the next day for Winthrop or Twisp.



Mid-day, the ferry wait shouldn't be that long, especially on a Monday.  The ferry departs every thirty minutes. Once on Whidbey, if you don't stop, you can be in Anacortes in about 45 minutes. So depending on when and where you stop, your leisurely arrival in Anacortes could be late afternoon to early evening.  Since you're doing this in late June, you're at the time of year when we have the longest days.  It won't be dark till around 9PM, so you'll have lots of time to explore your way up Whidbey.  Staying two nights in Anacortes makes a lot of sense, so you'll have time to work your way through the shops and such in Anacortes that next day.  No sense rushing things, so departing Anacortes the third morning makes the most sense.  Figure it's about three hours driving time from Anacortes to Winthrop, plus stops along the way.  So you'll arrive in Winthrop/Twisp area by dinner time.  Perfect time to arrive there, without feeling like you rushed to get there.  I think your plans are good. 

Dave


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 26, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Mid-day, the ferry wait shouldn't be that long, especially on a Monday.  The ferry departs every thirty minutes. Once on Whidbey, if you don't stop, you can be in Anacortes in about 45 minutes. So depending on when and where you stop, your leisurely arrival in Anacortes could be late afternoon to early evening.  Since you're doing this in late June, you're at the time of year when we have the longest days.  It won't be dark till around 9PM, so you'll have lots of time to explore your way up Whidbey.  Staying two nights in Anacortes makes a lot of sense, so you'll have time to work your way through the shops and such in Anacortes that next day.  No sense rushing things, so departing Anacortes the third morning makes the most sense.  Figure it's about three hours driving time from Anacortes to Winthrop, plus stops along the way.  So you'll arrive in Winthrop/Twisp area by dinner time.  Perfect time to arrive there, without feeling like you rushed to get there.  I think your plans are good.
> 
> Dave


Thanks so much Dave!


----------



## geoand (Dec 27, 2016)

We live in Anacortes and agree that the only reason to stay here is for a side trip to the San Juan Islands.  Friday harbor trip is getting off the boat right in the town (small) and visiting shops and restaurants.

Orcas trip is doable without car.  I know a cab service that will take you on a tour on Orcas.  The tour is made up of what you want to do.  If you don't know what you want to do, the driver will suggest some options.  The cab is a van.  If you want the phone number for this guy (he's licensed by State) to ask questions I will gladly provide to you.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am back to my planning!  So, we will be leaving downtown Seattle on probably Monday, June 26.  We have to go to the airport to rent a car after we check out.  Since we are not the earliest people in the morning, it will probably be around 11-12 noon that we get the car.  Then we will drive up to the ferry from Mukilteo to Clinton.  This is where I am stumped.  Will we have to wait a long time to get onto the ferry at this time in the afternoon?  That will determine how long we stay on Whidbey Island.  I'm thinking we will need 2 nights so we can spend time in Anacortes.  What do you think? Get to Whidbey Island 2-3 PM, make our way to Anacortes.  Spend the night, then spend the day in Anacortes, spend another night and leave the next day for Winthrop or Twisp.


 
Hi Ann-Marie,

Not sure why you think you have to go from Downtown Seattle to Sea-Tac to rent a car.  You can rent a car in the downtown area and save yourself a lot of travel time.

I think it's possible to make reservations for your ferry trips and would highly recommend doing so. From the late 70's to the late 80's I lived in Seattle.  My son lives in Seattle (Kenmore) and this past July I returned to Seattle for his wedding.  Traffic is much more congested than when I lived there. I think Dave has been a bit overly generous in estimating travel times for you. So build in some leeway for your travel times.

Richard


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 27, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Ann-Marie,
> 
> Not sure why you think you have to go from Downtown Seattle to Sea-Tac to rent a car.  You can rent a car in the downtown area and save yourself a lot of travel time.
> 
> ...



I as thinking of renting from the airport because we will return to Spokane airport.  I can look into the prices.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chellej (Dec 30, 2016)

You will definitely want to reserve a spot on the ferry if you are driving to the San Juans.  Here is a link to the web site with the ferry schedule and also where you can make reservations.
http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/

Also, there are no chains in the Twisp area but I did see a lot of small quaint resorts that you can stay.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 30, 2016)

chellej said:


> You will definitely want to reserve a spot on the ferry if you are driving to the San Juans.  Here is a link to the web site with the ferry schedule and also where you can make reservations.
> http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/
> 
> Also, there are no chains in the Twisp area but I did see a lot of small quaint resorts that you can stay.


Thank you.


----------

